# Lost passengers



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Just returned from our annual visit to the northern climes. Whilst there we went on a very enjoyable cruise on the BALMORAL to the Norwegian fjords. We left with 1338 passengers and returned with 1336. Apparently one departed this life through natural causes and one went voluntarily over the side. There was an article in one of the U.K. papers that stated that in excess of 100 passengers have gone over the side from cruise ships in the last two years world wide. What is behind this trend? I think of all the log book entries that would have to be made and the necessary outside (police, legal etc.) involvement.


----------



## LaFlamme (Feb 1, 2011)

Not a bad way to end it all actually. They can't all have accidentally fallen overboard, and I suspect that some plan their final cruise for this purpose. A bit like the Golden Gate bridge in San Francisco, which attracts more than its share of suicidal people.

I wonder how many seamen, coming to the end of their career or otherwise sick or desperate, have chosen that exit?


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Jumping from a height, most likely being seriously injured and then slowly drowning?
Personally I can think of much better ways to go, especially ways which do not cause endless amounts of trouble and grief to others.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I recall one pax who slipped over the wall returning up the Solent after an exceptionally booze driven night ...........turns out he had a serious medical condition and had exhausted the limits of all his credit cards on the cruise.........

All planned from the start.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

hypothermia, the seamans friend


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The worldwide death rate should be compared with the figure of 20 million cruise passengers per year.


----------



## septiclecky (Mar 11, 2009)

Remember on the old Oriana on one cruise we turned round one morning and started heading back the same direction we had come from, turned out that between midnight and 07:00 the magicians wife had gone missing it was presumed she had jumped over the wall some time during this time came out later that she was on anti-depressants.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

On the Royal Viking Star we had one American passenger who committed suicide and left a note requesting to be buried at sea, as it was not company policy to do sea burials, he was put in one of the 3 custom made body fridges that we had in the Forepeak, it was the first time that I had carried a dead body (on a stretcher). The company contacted the man's family and none of them wanted to know about him, the American government also said that it was nothing to do with them. After cruising for 6 weeks with him in the fridge and visiting San Francisco several times he got his wish, we buried him at sea in the Pacific Ocean not far from Panama.

Frank


----------



## zebedee (Dec 19, 2010)

LaFlamme said:


> Not a bad way to end it all actually. They can't all have accidentally fallen overboard, and I suspect that some plan their final cruise for this purpose. A bit like the Golden Gate bridge in San Francisco, which attracts more than its share of suicidal people.
> 
> I wonder how many seamen, coming to the end of their career or otherwise sick or desperate, have chosen that exit?


Hi, LaFlamme, actually its not a good way to end it at all. When I was eleven years old I came within an ace of drowning and I can assure you that its most unpleasant, trying to breath when half under water. I was so near drowned that it took four hours to resuscitate me. Apparently there was no sign of life for the first two hours and then I groaned. This inspired my rescuers to continue and luckily they succeeded. However I was prescribed some days in bed and so I missed out on the VE Day party. Nevertheless, something must seem insuperably awful to some people to drive them to these extreme lengths. Zebedee.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"The worldwide death rate should be compared with the figure of 20 million cruise passengers per year."

Good point............

I believe between 6 to 8 aircraft a week arrive at Heathrow airport with a dead passenger onboard.


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Did a voyage where we buried a couple at sea not related, and one of the husbands decided it was time for him also, so he went off up forward. We never got him back, few weeks later had steward who got a dear John in Cape Town and hopped of the stern, just before Las Pamas we did get him back but the chief engineer was not happy as he stuff our fuel consumption. As we had to increase revs to get home on time, due to the delay and turning about.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"the chief engineer was not happy as he stuff our fuel consumption".

Warms your heart, does it not?


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

If he was that keen should have let Nobby Cklark have him, he knew best way was off up forward.


----------



## GeeM (Mar 2, 2009)

When i was sailing on the second Astor with Safmarine we had a passenger die who's wife asked to have him buried at sea. The Master got 2 doctors who were pax to sign the death cert so we stopped near Panama at dawn to bury him. 

The plan was to open the pilot door and slide him off a plank all done up In canvas In the time honoured fashion. The Capt tried to keep It quiet but there were so many pax lining the rails I swear she was listing over. Just shows you cant keep anything secret on board a ship.


----------

